# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  $ Steal-Deals $

## Kludge

Here I will post items ridiculously below value. I encourage others to as well.

General Guidelines:
Should be 50% or more below MSRP *INCLUDING SHIPPING* - items should be steals, not just dealsItems should be something a fair number of people would find useful (bad ideas: voice recognition software, PCB boards, automatic awnings, etc.)Please use a clean formatPlease strike-through the text or otherwise show a deal as done when it's no longer valid.

One item per post, nothing off-topic, please.

EVGA GeForce 210 512MB 64-bit DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

*$5.99 after MIR (free shipping)*(good until 12/26/10)
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16814130536 *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kotin

DUDE!!


I was hoping you would post a thread such as this.. sure you arent a jew?

----------


## dannno

Would it be better to get a nice mobo that can handle xfire and hookup two of these guys to it and get some of the other benefits of a nice mobo, or would it be better to go no xfire and get a single 1 gb video card that end up costing around $60+?

----------


## talkingpointes

Subscribed to thread. Post links kloodge.

----------


## Kludge

Crossfire is ATI-specific. Nvidia uses very-similar SLI technology.

Many people believe 2 bridged gfx cards will have 2x the performance. This simply isn't true, and because memory isn't shared in SLI/xfire, you'll be more likely to be limited to low-res textures & faced with game crashes in more demanding games. There are also many games which experience extraordinary graphics bugs if you are using SLI/xfire. Aside from that, in xfire/SLI you're going to get ~20% less performance as you would if you purchased one card with the specs of the other two combined. That said, there are still some instances in which SLI/xfire is more cost-efficient than purchasing a single card, especially if you're pairing up two midrange cards and need the performance of a high-end card. If I'm not mistaken, though, power consumption of two bridged cards will consume significantly more electricity than one card of double the specs.

And with that said - the killer -- 210's aren't SLI-capable, anyway.

I generally don't like paying more than bargain-bin prices for motherboards, anyway, though, since the additional features usually have no practical impact on what I want to do with the hardware. I think I've only ever had two motherboards fail on me - the first because it was in a very moist and hot environment, the second because I spilled liquid on it and it wasn't in a case.

----------


## Yieu

> Would it be better to get a nice mobo that can handle xfire and hookup two of these guys to it and get some of the other benefits of a nice mobo, or would it be better to go no xfire and get a single 1 gb video card that end up costing around $60+?


That depends on what you plan to use the PC for, your budget, and what you're comfortable with or more inclined towards.

When running more than one graphics card, depending on the card of course, it could cost more wattage in the electric bill -- TDP figures are one thing to look at, which is basically the max wattage it is designed to use under full load (idle wattage is much lower, particularly on newer model cards).  My personal opinion is that having a single card looks more graceful, depending on model could use less power, and is better for overall airflow and temperatures in the case.  Two cards, especially if too close, get hotter than one card.

There's a ATI Radeon HD 5750 1 GB 128-bit GDDR5 at newegg for $90 with free shipping.  Not quite a steal, but it's a very decent mid-range card, and you'll only need one.

----------


## Kludge

Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box [digital copy from EA]

*Free*, follow instructions: http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums...3024#327263024 (good until ?)
Worked for me. *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## nate895

There are some awesome deals on Steam right now. Most are through January 2nd, but there are some Christmas day only deals. They have game packs for 80% off, and it includes a lot of good games. They have a pack of all 2k games (except Civ 5, of course) for $80, off from $425. They also have a pack of all THQ games for $50, off from $400. Tons of other deals that you might want to take advantage of if you play games at all.

----------


## angelatc

> Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box [digital copy from EA]
> 
> *Free*, follow instructions: http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums...3024#327263024 (good until ?)
> Worked for me.


Thanks - me too.  Had to use a real email address though.

----------


## Kludge

In the market for 224 alkaline batteries?

It's your lucky day.

- 224 Premium Quality Alkaline Batteries
- 20 Packs of 8 AA 1.5V Batteries (160 Pieces)
- 8 Packs of 8 AAA 1.5V Batteries (64 Pieces)
- Expires 2016

*$32.77 shipped* ($.146 per battery) Offer good until end of day or when they run out.

http://www.justdeals.com/ *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Bern

This is a bit late for Christmas, but http://www.humblebundle.com/ was offering a bundle of video games and letting you set whatever price you wanted to pay.  They will be offering new bundles with a similar deal periodically.  Bookmark the site or sign up for email alerts if video games are your thing (or would make a good gift for someone else).

You can designate a portion of your purchase to charity such as the Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) which is pretty cool.

----------


## Kludge

Those familiar with AMD won't be surprised by this....

Own a Radeon 6950? It was recently discovered you actually own a Radeon 6970. Unlocking the shaders (through a BIOS flash of the card) is safe and works on all makes.

A guide with convenient scripts is located here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...ng/vidcard/159

----------


## Kludge

HOMELITE 14-Inch In. 9.0Amp Electric Chain Saw UT43100 (Refurbished)

*$17.99 shipped * * * use code VMSAVE10 * * **: http://www.vminnovations.com/product...urbished-.html

Reviews from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recond...owViewpoints=1

"Reconditioned generally means that the power chain saw has been returned to the manufacturer, who brings the power chain saw back to like new condition. Some power chain saws may contain cosmetic blemishes."

Warranty: 90 day VM Innovations Warranty
Return policy: If you are returning your item for a refund, a 25% restocking fee will apply. All returns will be professionally tested before refunds are given
Defective items returned for a refund will incur a 10% restocking fee. All returns will be professionally tested before refunds are given
No refunds will be given on items that have been opened or used; you can only exchange the item at that point

(heads up -- suspiciously high # of refurbs available on the Internet) *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

Refurb. XM/Sirius radios w/install kits:
XM - http://shop.xmradio.com/edealinv/ser...ParentID=58750
Sirius - http://shop.sirius.com/edealinv/serv...fts_and_Offers
*Some free, others ~75% off*
Offer good until supplies run out *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

GALAXY GTX 460 768mb

$89.99 after MIR, expires 1/6/11 (typically $150-250)
http://www.frys.com/product/6434002?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

A quick note: This video card is oversized. Many cases will be unable to house higher-end modern video cards -- it's very unlikely to fit in a PC built for non-gaming purposes by a name-brand manufacturer. (Lucky for me -- I don't believe in PC cases!)

P.S. If you're relatively tech-savvy but don't keep up on the difference between a 7800 and 460, or know what the hell a "GTX" is, http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php? offers very detailed & helpful specs in a format which allows you to compare it to one of the many other cards they have in their database. Specs are not always accurate to every make of a video card model, but usually quite close. *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

"Save an extra 30% on select Cheerios, Chex, Fiber One and other cereals and breakfast products sold by Amazon.com. Save 15% when you enter code BIGGNYNY at checkout. Plus, save an additional 15% when you combine the instant rebate with your Subscribe & Save order--bringing your total savings to 30%. Offer valid through January 31, 2011." Free shipping. Subscribe&Save can be cancelled at any time without penalty -- they'll still ship your order.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.htm...43711&plpage=1

Price examples:
3x 12.25oz boxes honey nut cheerios = $5.29 shipped ($.144/oz)
6x 17.1oz boxes raisin nut bran = $16.61 shipped ($.162/oz)
14x 16oz boxes total whole grain = $49.90 shipped ($.223/oz) *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

Discover More Card Earn $100 Cashback Bonus and 5% in Popular Categories

https://www.discovercard.com/cardmem...q_id=b70385673

No annual fees, 0% APR for 6 months. $100 free after $500 in purchases *WITHIN 3 MONTHS* on the card (if card is paid off every month, no interest fee). New customers only.

I attempted, but don't have any bank accounts open and was turned down  I could open a bank account, but then I'd need a new drivers' license, for which I need my SS card, for which I need a utility bill in my name.

----------


## puppetmaster

http://slickdeals.net/

----------


## angelatc

> Discover More Card Earn $100 Cashback Bonus and 5% in Popular Categories
> 
> https://www.discovercard.com/cardmem...q_id=b70385673
> 
> No annual fees, 0% APR for 6 months. $100 free after $500 in purchases *WITHIN 3 MONTHS* on the card (if card is paid off every month, no interest fee). New customers only.
> 
> I attempted, but don't have any bank accounts open and was turned down  I could open a bank account, but then I'd need a new drivers' license, for which I need my SS card, for which I need a utility bill in my name.



Assuming the Mrs has a bank account, you could get her to open an ING account, then add your name to it.  

As as to not derail your thread: AMazon has a Hasbro Toys deal - spend $20, get a free toy worth $10.  http://amzn.to/gmoBNH - I am loving those Littlest Pet Shop things, but two teen boys apparently have no interest in those,  - we own the big Nerf machine gun though - it's stayed popular for a couple of years now.

----------


## Kludge

//

----------


## angelatc

This looks like a good deal on a little oil heater :http://amzn.to/e8bf0r

DeLonghi EW7707CB Oil-Filled Portable Radiator with ComforTemp Technology, Black - $49 with free shipping, plus a $10 rebate brings it down to $39? Seems reasonable to me. The reviews are positive....

----------


## nayjevin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110622366462

Shrinkwrapped stack of 102 Uncanny X-Men comics



$57 OBO - mention Ron Paul I'll send a discounted invoice.

xmen comics are gone.  actually think i still have a set not shrinkwrapped, contact me.  also have  lots of comics listed on amazon and ebay.

i'm auctioning big piles of interesting stuff every  starting at one day with no reserve:  liquidbasement.com

----------


## Kludge

Fish tanks, $1 per gallon capacity.

"Offer includes 10, 15, 20H, 20, 29, 40, 55 gallon black rim rectangular tanks. While supply lasts. Offer available in store only with Petco PALS card from 1/2/11 - 1/8/11. Assortment varies by store, see Associate for details."

'Note that this deal does NOT include tanks that have a bow front, hex tanks, etc. And it does NOT apply to their kits with filter, heater, etc. ' [src]

Found deal with expiration date
 *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

John Wayne-Ultimate Collection 25 Movies

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RHGRPW
*$4.49 shipped* + receive $5 credit to Amazon's Video On Demand service ("Limited to one promotional credit per customer.")
(unknown expiration date) *[EXPIRED - kind of. Price now $4.99]*

----------


## nayjevin

Get 3 Graphic Novels for $5 + shipping:

http://www.fiverr.com/users/liquidba...ia-postal-mail

----------


## Kludge

> Get 3 Graphic Novels for $5 + shipping:
> 
> http://www.fiverr.com/users/liquidba...ia-postal-mail


That's a very interesting website. This deal in particular caught my eye: http://www.fiverr.com/users/lapo/gig...ref=glst-g-ttl

It's a kid willing to distribute flyers all over his college campus for only $5.

Also a surprising amount of whoring going on for $5 :x

----------


## Dreamofunity

> Fish tanks, $1 per gallon capacity.
> 
> "Offer includes 10, 15, 20H, 20, 29, 40, 55 gallon black rim rectangular tanks. While supply lasts. Offer available in store only with Petco PALS card from 1/2/11 - 1/8/11. Assortment varies by store, see Associate for details."
> 
> 'Note that this deal does NOT include tanks that have a bow front, hex tanks, etc. And it does NOT apply to their kits with filter, heater, etc. ' [src]


Just went and did this. Saved $70 on a 40 gallon tank.

----------


## Kludge

For owners of Android, iPhones, or Blackberries, you can receive $10 iTunes credit for installing an application on your phone & desktop, then uploading 1gb of data to Apple's backup service from your desktop. Uploading up to 5gb is free and I don't believe there is any type of monthly fee (I don't have a smartphone, so I can't verify).

Link & instructions here: http://www.idrive.com/promo_offer.htm*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## angelatc

Kodak Gallery: Free 5×7 Photo Book (+ $1.99 shipping)

January 1, 2011

Through January 9, you can get a
Small Autofill Paperback 5×7″ Photo Book ($9.99 value) from Kodak Gallery
FREE with coupon code TGTFREEBOOK (pay $1.99 shipping/handling)

http://www.anrdoezrs.net/click-36534...&cjsku=1000103

    * 1 photo per page
    * 14 pages included (extra pages $0.29 each)
    * Printed photo cover with black or white bottom border
    * Personalize it yourself or let Smartfit technology autofill the book for you

Limit one free book per account.

----------


## Dreamofunity

> Kodak Gallery: Free 5×7 Photo Book (+ $1.99 shipping)


My girlfriend loves you. And my mom, and my sister.

----------


## Kludge

Not necessarily qualifying as a steal, but this is a very cool product at a very good price.

Available from 10:00AM - 12:59PM PT **NOTE THE TIME!)
1/6/11

Rosewill RK-V1TP 88 Normal Keys 2.4GHz Wireless Touchpad Keyboard
*$34.99*

Will be available here: http://e.newegg.com/servlet/cc6?gLmk...tQJhuVaVUWVXLX*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Krugerrand

On amazon, the best deal on 6" sealers appears to be about $125.
$130 - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...E/eindotcom-20
$125 - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...6/eindotcom-20

I found this for $80 - free shipping:
$80 - http://packcoinc.com/mp6cs-portable-bag-sealer.html


I hope to try mine out in the next week or so.

----------


## Kludge

PNY Optima 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Laptop Memory Model MN8192KD3-1066

*$69.99 shipped after MIR* [expires 1/31/11]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820178335

RAM prices have apparently gone way down in the past few months... *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

Super Talent Express Duo USB 3.0 Flash Drives (*8GB $14; 16GB $25; 32GB $50* -- & yes, those prices include shipping!)

See post here: http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/238395 [expires 1/10/11]

*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## angelatc

http://www.hickoryfarms.com/

75% off everything at Hickory Farms. 

http://bit.ly/f3k3Zf - free shipping to the troops.

----------


## Kludge

If you shop on the Internet, you'll probably want to consider the very nifty "InvisibleHand" extension/add-on for Chrome/Firefox. When you shop, it finds the product name of whatever you're looking at and scours the Internet for a better price and presents the results in a compact non-obnoxious way. Even better, it provides reviews it finds. It does NOT account for shipping, however -- keep that in mind. It also won't work on something which doesn't have a model number. For example, it isn't going to give you more results for "12 oz. bag peanuts."

For Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/extensions...oiemllfnlmmoko
For Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11377/

Edit: Even cooler - the method the author uses to make money is to become an affiliate of as many of the the sites he lists as able. Consumer gets lowest price, store makes a sale, and the author gets a cut. Ideal example of the free market at work.

----------


## Kludge

50 free premium 4x6" prints for new Kodak Gallery registrants: http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/join.jsp

Fine print: The cost of 50 Premium 4 x 6 Prints will be automatically deducted from your first order only. All 50 Premium 4 x 6 Prints must be included in your first order and cannot be spread across multiple orders. You are responsible for shipping costs and applicable sales tax. You must order within 14 days of your registration, otherwise this offer will expire 14 days after the date of your registration. Redeemable only at www.kodakgallery.com.

(no expiration date found)

^Not expired yet

ALSO:

$10 off $50+ purchase @ GNC using this printable coupon: http://content.gnc.com/coupons/COUPON_16238.pdf (expires Jan 17) *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## angelatc

http://thepaws.com/classic-kong-large-p-840.html

Kong for your dog. $5.99 : free shipping if you use coupon code: klfs

----------


## angelatc

http://amzn.to/hqdInS

Amazon: 2 TB external hard drive $94.99

----------


## angelatc

http://www.facebook.com/MinuteMaid?v...38849632841458

Like Minute Maid on Facebook, get a Buy One, Get One Free OJ Coupon.

----------


## Kludge

You may be able to purchase a new Brother HL-2270DW, Laser Printer Wireless & automatic Duplexing at ~$57-67

To get deal, you will need to do a little chatting with sales reps.

Instructions here: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2584555 [Ability to purchase @ $57 expires on 1/20/11, @ $67 on 1/24/11] *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

!!! Amazon $20 gift card for $10

Today only.

Get it here: https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336...jp&rpi=4285765

Edit: Upwards of 500,000 have purchased today. Their server is experiencing serious bandwidth issues, and their email server appears to have an extreme backlog. You still have until the end of the day to get through. *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## dannno

> !!! Amazon $20 gift card for $10
> 
> Today only.
> 
> Get it here: https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336...jp&rpi=4263242



Hmmm, how do you know what the "eligible" items are?

----------


## Kludge

> Hmmm, how do you know what the "eligible" items are?


It's a straight-up gift certificate. $20 credited to your Amazon balance. They send the link to your email the next day when your account is charged. Until then, you're given the rest of the day to pass the link on to three more people to have the $10 charge taken off, giving you a $20 gift certificate for free.

----------


## Krugerrand

> It's a straight-up gift certificate. $20 credited to your Amazon balance. They send the link to your email the next day when your account is charged. Until then, you're given the rest of the day to pass the link on to three more people to have the $10 charge taken off, giving you a $20 gift certificate for free.


Sounds like a pyramid scheme.

Typically, those gift cards are not available to use on items sold by other merchants through Amazon.

----------


## Kludge

> Sounds like a pyramid scheme.
> 
> Typically, those gift cards are not available to use on items sold by other merchants through Amazon.


It is a pyramid scheme, but the site is legit. The certificates are valid in the US only. Other than that, the certificate goes straight to a general Amazon balance which can be used on anything offered up by Amazon's site - a system I've used before.

----------


## Kludge

Livingsocial is controlled by Amazon. LS gets new customers, and so does Amazon. Perhaps the deal will work out well for them, but it will definitely work out well for me.

----------


## dannno

Well once kludge gets his 3 credits, making his gift card free, which only requires 2 more people, feel free to use my link so my $20 card becomes free :

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336...44&rpi=4286144

----------


## Kludge

I have 2 SC2 7 hour (or 14 day, whichever comes first) trial codes as well as a code for a free download of HAWX 2 to whoever wants (SC2 trials expire on Jan 31). PM me. Idunno whether the trials allow you to play online or not.

----------


## Kludge

25% off entire CVS purchase. Excludes advertised deals & deals with %-off -- $-off coupons should still work fine. Excludes alcohol, gift cards, lottery, money orders, prescriptions, postage stamps, pre-paid cards, tobacco products, newspaper, magazines, iPad, Lookbook, and Netbook.

Expires 1/23/11

http://offer.cvs.com/CouponServerHA/...REDATE=1/23/11

-- I'm kind of interested in seeing whether or not they'll discount the price of milk since there's a state minimum price (about 2x market value) here. *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## angelatc

http://amzn.to/h47kyM  - Amazon Gold Box deal, meaning it's only good for a little while, but Dragon Naturally Speaking for under $50 is an awesome price.  I'm salivating.

----------


## Kludge

400gb 7200rpm refurbished SATA drives, $30 shipped. 500 stocked, about 250 left as of writing.

http://pacificgeek.com/product.asp?i...9&C=202&S=1006

As of edit: ~20 left *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## dannno

> 400gb 7200rpm refurbished SATA drives, $30 shipped. 500 stocked, about 250 left as of writing.
> 
> http://pacificgeek.com/product.asp?i...9&C=202&S=1006


Never....wanted...to.....setup....a RAID......so......badly...........

----------


## Kludge

Legally unemployed? File taxes and get a huge hunk of $ in a tax refund. Seriously. I get over $3k in losses to roll over to next year, too 

If you have a simple filing, you can very easily efile for free using TurboTax Basic. I had stock sales, so I was able to use an old copy of Premier, print the .pdf, and then manually transfer the data to 2010 forms. All tax forms will be accepted starting this month (most would have been accepted last month, as well). Don't miss out on big bucks from the USG to cause some chaos.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

lots of great deals on Amazon, too.  Is this thread particularly about online stores, brick and mortar stores, or both?

----------


## Danke

Perfect complement for your bidet:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c...3787&gltrkaff=

*"The Man Hole" Cushion Toilet Seat makes the "best seat in the house" better than ever!*



It's been said that a man's home is his castle. So why not make the "throne" a better place to sit? Once "The Man Hole" Cushion Toilet Seat is bestowed upon the commode, your "office" will take on a whole new level of masculine sophistication. 

Not to mention that the high-density vinyl / foam construction also offers cushioned comfort and easy-clean convenience. Now, don't you have a little reading to catch up on?

Can't beat this Seat:

•"Manhole cover" design
•Foam cushioned
•Universal size fits toilets 14 1/2 x 16 1/2"
•Easy clean.
•2 lbs., 8 ozs.

Order ONLINE today, and sweeten that seat!

"The Man Hole" Cushion Toilet Seat 

WAS  $19.97


NOW $14.97

----------


## Kludge

> lots of great deals on Amazon, too.  Is this thread particularly about online stores, brick and mortar stores, or both?


Either so long as you can provide proof of the deal's existence. For example, I posted a deal about fish tanks you could only get in-person earlier, but posted the ad showing the deal.

----------


## Kludge

Turn Google Voice service into Vonage service, essentially. $50 to use your normal phone setup (no PC) using Google Voice, no monthly fee, and remarkably low rates outside US/Canada. I'm guessing texting can still only be done through PC.

Details @ http://nerdvittles.com/?p=720

Seems like somewhere, there'd be a solution where you pay $x upfront for a mobile device with an unlimited low-bandwidth data plan of 50 kb/s or whatever and you could use that to browse the web, and Google'd make an app for it to utilize the device as a free smart-phone. Hell - Google has the resources itself to pull that off.

----------


## nayjevin

I and a partner are running ebay aucitons.  There's no reserve ever, and especially before many people find out about us the stuff will go for cheap.

We're running a new auction every day, always starting at a penny, and always a big pile of collectible or resellable stuff.  Books, comic books, vintage magazines, craft stuff, and much more.  I've got 3 storage units to go through.  

There's a link to all our auctions here:

http://www.liquidbasement.com

Then click 'auctions only' for the steal deals.

note:  we won't have auctions up on ebay anymore -- switching to ebid.net because of high ebay fees.

You can add as a favorite seller from there.

as always, mention ron paul for a free gift

----------


## Kludge

Save 50% on the GRE revised General Test (usually $160 + extra fees for US registrants) when you test between August 1 and September 30, 2011. Registration starts March 15. If you're looking to take the GRE soon, MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDAR!

http://www.ets.org/gre/revised_gener...another_reason

----------


## Fox McCloud

> Turn Google Voice service into Vonage service, essentially. $50 to use your normal phone setup (no PC) using Google Voice, no monthly fee, and remarkably low rates outside US/Canada. I'm guessing texting can still only be done through PC.
> 
> Details @ http://nerdvittles.com/?p=720
> 
> Seems like somewhere, there'd be a solution where you pay $x upfront for a mobile device with an unlimited low-bandwidth data plan of 50 kb/s or whatever and you could use that to browse the web, and Google'd make an app for it to utilize the device as a free smart-phone. Hell - Google has the resources itself to pull that off.


I wonder how they did this; they must have figured out a work around, somehow. I use a similar setup, but I still dial from the PC. Open up a special bat file, enter in the number to dial and hit enter...my phone (plugged into a SIP box) rings, I pick it up, then it calls the number I initially dialed.

It would be nice to eliminate the middle-man step and just pick up the phone to dial, but not being able to use it and Gmail at the same time would suck.

----------


## nayjevin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110645179943



ebay auction for a pile of brand new scrapbooking and craft stuff - ending in an hour and a half: bidding is currently @ $1.10 + approx $5 shipping (depending on location)

auction went for $1.35   more up all the time!

eta: we're moving our business to ebid.net.

----------


## Kludge

Ebay, Feb 15-28
Get free Insertion Fees for Auction-style listings--up to 50 items
BONUS OFFER: Add the Buy It Now option for free

*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Danke

Something to bring to the Wisconsin capitol building:




> Liquid A$S Fart Spray for $4.90 + plus shipping
> Highly concentrated, super-horrible smelling fart spray
> Smells like ASS ... only worse
> 30ml (1 fl oz) size enough for many room-evacuating emissions
> Bring the vile nauseating stench of ASS to your next party or office meeting
> Simple application instructions are printed onto the bottle
> 
> Liquid ASS is a highly-concentrated, butt-crack smell with hints of green poo, fart, and dead animal. Its uses are unlimited. Spray it in an elevator, car or office cubical. Just a few sprays of Liquid Ass is enough to clean a crowded room. Get revenge with Liquid Ass.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...g=dealswoot-20

----------


## muzzled dogg

goyette's dollar meltdown is $5.98 at barnes and noble discount section

----------


## Kludge

$0.88 Crunchwrap Supremes at Taco Bell
*Offer Ends March 5th*
Limit 2 per person (2 in-store, 2 @ drive-thru )

http://www.tacobell.com/promo/88Crunchwrap

(isn't a racist promo, just a PR promo claiming 88% beef in "beef")*EXPIRED*

----------


## Kludge

REFURBISHED - Webbie HD 
Video Resolution : 1440 x 1080
35mm Equivalent : 47mm (16:9), 57mm (4:3)
Aperture : F3.6
Digital Zoom : 4x
Focal Distance : 7.0mm
Focus : Fixed Focus
Shutter Speed : 1/30 - 1/4000
Resolution : 5038K
Recording Media : Memory Stick PRO Duo Media (Sold Separately)
LCD Screen : 1.8" 4:3 panel LCD display (230K)

$39.99
ENTER CODE: OUTLETPM1V
$6.50 Shipping
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...specifications

(unknown expiration)
*[ASSUMED EXPIRED]*

----------


## RSLudlum

Amazon Prime Members now get unlimited streaming of thousands of movies and tv shows

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custom...deId=200572880

----------


## Kludge

Free 7-8 lb. bag of "World's Best" Cat Litter through MIR

http://a.slickdeals.net/attachment.p...1&d=1298909296

Expires 4/29/11 *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Krugerrand

> On amazon, the best deal on 6" sealers appears to be about $125.
> $130 - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...E/eindotcom-20
> $125 - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...6/eindotcom-20
> 
> I found this for $80 - free shipping:
> $80 - http://packcoinc.com/mp6cs-portable-bag-sealer.html
> 
> 
> I hope to try mine out in the next week or so.


FYI - I finally used this a while back ... despite the picture, the sealer was teflon coated.  It did a great job sealing up my mylar bags.

----------


## Kludge

Students can extend their free Amazon Prime membership by a year if they follow these instructions:

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthr...net+Hot+Topics)

----------


## BenIsForRon

> Ebay, Feb 15-28
> Get free Insertion Fees for Auction-style listings--up to 50 items
> BONUS OFFER: Add the Buy It Now option for free
> 
> *[EXPIRED]*


????? but it's the 28th!

I was going to sell some stuff for the first time today!

----------


## Kludge

//

----------


## Kludge

> ????? but it's the 28th!
> 
> I was going to sell some stuff for the first time today!


Probably's still up. I didn't check.

Edit: Good until end of day -- This promotion starts on Tuesday, February 15, 2011, at 00:00:01 PT (12:00 AM plus one second on February 15, 2011) and will end on Monday, February 28, 2011, at 23:59:59 PT (11:59 PM plus 59 seconds) (the "Promotion Period").

http://pages.ebay.com/promo/ListFree2011/

----------


## angelatc

> ????? but it's the 28th!
> 
> I was going to sell some stuff for the first time today!


It shouldn't be expired until tomorrow.

----------


## Kludge

US$2.99 for USB/SD/MMC Car MP3 Player With FM Transmitter + Free shipping. 200 Limited!

http://www.tomtop.com/usb-sd-mmc-car...ansmitter.html

*[EXPIRED {? - website's down}]*

----------


## amy31416

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_1...-10391704.html




> (CBS) Want free flapjacks? Today's your day. To mark National Pancake Day, IHOP is offering a complimentary "short stack" of pancakes to all comers.
> 
> What's the hitch? 
> 
> IHOP is asking customers to make a donation to Children's Miracle Network Hospitals, a group of 170 children's hospitals across North America, and other local charities.
> 
> And then there's the nutritional hitch. According to the company's website, that free short stack of original buttermilk pancakes (three pancakes) will set you back 490 calories, 18 g total fat, 1 g saturated fat, and a whopping 1,610 mg sodium. That's 110 more mg of sodium than the American Heart Association says you should eat in an entire day. 
> 
> Too much sodium in the diet contributes to high blood pressure and heart disease - which suggests that, in terms of health, too many short stacks could stack the odds against you.


All that sodium, for FREE! Today only!

Talk about killjoys.

----------


## brandon

> Students can extend their free Amazon Prime membership by a year if they follow these instructions:
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthr...net+Hot+Topics)


Thanks for reminding me I need to cancel this before they bill me. Only have a couple days left.

----------


## Kludge

> $0.88 Crunchwrap Supremes at Taco Bell
> *Offer Ends March 5th*
> Limit 2 per person (2 in-store, 2 @ drive-thru )
> 
> http://www.tacobell.com/promo/88Crunchwrap
> 
> (isn't a racist promo, just a PR promo claiming 88% beef in "beef")


These are quite tasty fwiw and well-designed for in-car eating. Surprising given the nature of the promo, there was very little beef in ours. It is indeed 2/person. We had two in car, so could get 4.

----------


## Kludge

64-bit HT 1.66ghz Atom Dual-core mini-PC $99.99 shipped (no MIRs!)

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16856119023

DOES NOT INCLUDE RAM OR HARD DRIVE. Might be fun for someone to experiment with a live linux distro on a USB drive 

Coincidentally, Newegg is giving 10% off all RAM today using coupon code EMCKGKG29 @ checkout

*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## amy31416

Free* radon test kits:

http://des.nh.gov/organization/divis...st-kit-app.pdf -NH
http://www.drhomeair.com/ -select TX on the right
http://tn.gov/environment/ea/pdf/radon_testkit.pdf -TN
http://www.lunginfo.org/freeradonkit -PA
http://ddoe.dc.gov/ddoe/cwp/view,a,1209,q,500965.asp -DC
http://dhss.mo.gov/living/environment/radon/testkit.php -MO
http://www.radon.com/cgi-bin/ncdenr.cgi -NC

*Gov't version of "free."

----------


## Kludge

Up to 8 Pounds Iams Dog or Cat Food Free After Rebate
Purchase must be made between 02/01/2011 - 06/30/2011.
*Limit to the first 15,000. I guess if you're going to do it get the rebate in quick!*

http://www.iams.com/dog-food/ProductFamilyIndex.aspx

*[Probably Expired]*

----------


## Fox McCloud

the D510 is....not that great of a processor.

if it was a D525 with ION 2 (unlocked, lol) then it'd be a really good deal...but eh, not so much =(

----------


## Kludge

"Democracy for America," a pro-Union organization, is giving out free "Unions = Jobs" bumper stickers.

... Just sayin'. 

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/activities/458

On a related note, the International Fellowship of Christians and Jews sends me cool stuff every month in thick envelopes, and the USDA recently sent me a giant poster for free

----------


## Fox McCloud

[QUOTE=Kludge;3146613]"Democracy for America," a pro-Union organization, is giving out free "Unions = Jobs" bumper stickers.

... Just sayin'. 

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/activities/458[quote]

*chuckles* We should organize a mass internet campaign to get as many of those as possible (only to burn, of course)---that way they end up wasting money on more of their stupid bumper stickers.

----------


## axiomata

> Free* radon test kits:
> 
> http://des.nh.gov/organization/divis...st-kit-app.pdf -NH
> http://www.drhomeair.com/ -select TX on the right
> http://tn.gov/environment/ea/pdf/radon_testkit.pdf -TN
> http://www.lunginfo.org/freeradonkit -PA
> http://ddoe.dc.gov/ddoe/cwp/view,a,1209,q,500965.asp -DC
> http://dhss.mo.gov/living/environment/radon/testkit.php -MO
> http://www.radon.com/cgi-bin/ncdenr.cgi -NC
> ...


I'd recommend getting tested.  {Insert VD joke here}

Found out the house I will be buying has some pretty nasty radon levels so we are getting it mitigated.  We believe a neighbor's cancer is largely from living in a home with very high levels of radon for many years.

----------


## axiomata

[QUOTE=Fox McCloud;3147061][QUOTE=Kludge;3146613]"Democracy for America," a pro-Union organization, is giving out free "Unions = Jobs" bumper stickers.

... Just sayin'. 

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/activities/458


> *chuckles* We should organize a mass internet campaign to get as many of those as possible (only to burn, of course)---that way they end up wasting money on more of their stupid bumper stickers.


Then we can scratch out the J and the O and resell "Unions = bs" bumper stickers.

----------


## Danke

> In the market for 224 alkaline batteries?
> 
> It's your lucky day.
> 
> - 224 Premium Quality Alkaline Batteries
> - 20 Packs of 8 AA 1.5V Batteries (160 Pieces)
> - 8 Packs of 8 AAA 1.5V Batteries (64 Pieces)
> - Expires 2016
> 
> ...




Back for 12 more hours:

Alkaline Battery Blowout - Less Than 13 Cents Each! for $27.77
Alkaline Battery Blowout - Less Than 13 Cents Each!

Alkaline Batteries for less than 13 cents each.
You asked for it and we're bringing them back!

We found another supply of 224 Fresh Alkaline Batteries for $27.77. I repeat $27.77 for 19 8-packs of AA, and 9 8-packs of AAA batteries. Direct from the factory - The expiration date is 2016. These are Phaser Batteries. Google 'em!

- 224 Premium Quality Alkaline Batteries
- 19 Packs of 8 AA 1.5V Batteries (152 Pieces)
- 9 Packs of 8 AAA 1.5V Batteries (72 Pieces)
- Expires 2016

Packaging : Retail Box

Only $27.77
plus $5 shipping

http://www.justdeals.com/?avad=21521_c17233b1

----------


## Kludge

ESPN Magazine Subscription [26 Issues & Up to 3 Years] $3.99
Tanga

ESPN Magazine Subscription

$26 - $22.01 code ESPN
= $3.99

*[Likely Expired]*

----------


## angelatc

Software Bundle deal, with all proceeds going to Japan Aid:

The Data Protection and Recovery Bundle features three applications that compliment
one another. You can use them individually or together to form a complete data backup
solution. The applications included are:

1. Genie Timeline version 1.5 -- recommended for continuous backup. Worth $39.95
2. Paragon Backup and Recovery 10 Home -- recommended for sector backup and 
operating system migration and cloning. Worth $29.95
3. EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard PRO -- recommended for data retrieval. Worth $89.95

For more information, head to http://bundlelytic.com


_(I'm not a geek, and I've used the Paragon system. It could not be easier.)_

The entire bundle is worth $160 but during this donation drive, it's available for just $25.

Purchase link: https://sites.fastspring.com/makeuse...otectionbundle

----------


## angelatc

$7 for a $15 eBay gift card.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ebay - edited to remove somebody's referral link. Not mine - I can't figure out how to do it.

----------


## JacobG18

Newegg deals

http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail...dex-_-E0-_-ALL

----------


## amy31416

April 16th: Free footlong sub at Subway, with purchase of one of equal or greater price. If you get the $5 ones, $2.50 each--not too shabby!

No coupon necessary, valid only at participating Subway restaurants.

----------


## angelatc

Freeeeee for about 6 more hours: Angry Birds Rio for Android: http://amzn.to/fUW9mL

----------


## Kludge

6-pk 16.3oz Skippy peanut butter $9.35 shipped

"If you choose the subscribe and save option you will get 15% off making your total to just $11.35. Apply coupon code SKIPWISH for an additional 15% off, bringing your total to just $9.35 shipped or $1.56 each!

Subscribe and Save allows your order to be shipped for free. Keep in mind that you can easily log into your account after this purchase, and choose to cancel the subscribe option."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B001E4S850


*[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

*REUSABLE* corpse deodorizer bags. $24.99 (Shipping?)

Simply place near odor & smell the difference
Eliminates odors instead of covering them up
Creates a cleaner, safer, healthier, environment
Absorbs cadaverine, putrescine & ptomaine which cause the 'death smell'
Helps comply with EPA & OSHA regulations
Safe, non-toxic, natural, non-caustic, odorless
Environmentally friendly product
Significantly improves indoor air quality
Ideal for funeral homes, morgues, autopsy rooms, labs, hospices, ambulances & body bags
Made in USA

http://www.noodor.com/p/corpse-smell...stink-rid.html

[unknown expiration]

----------


## pcosmar

> *REUSABLE* corpse deodorizer bags. $24.99 (Shipping?)


*REUSABLE*
How convenient.

----------


## Kludge

$2.99 wired mouse - free shipping. *Limit 1/customer.* Expires tomorrow? Buy @ http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch...iteria=AA77601

Quality is mediocre. Form factor looks uncomfortable (and ugly). Has loud click sound and typical low-quality optical mouse problems of mediocre recognition of movements and "phantom movements." Would be a great mouse for light office-type work.

Reviews @ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826218005
*[expired]*

----------


## Kludge

Netflix now offers one-month free trials. http://www.netflix.com/

----------


## Kludge

From 10a-1p PACIFIC time (1p-4p ET) today, Newegg will offer a 512 mb GeForce 220 GT @ $7.99 (+$2.99 shipping?) after $32 MIR available @ http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx? (it will not update item until time specified). If you've been interested in trying out "gamer" games like Fallout 3 or video lags on your PC, here's your chance.

Key points:
*DirectX 10.1
*PCI-E card (if your PC is 3+ years old, it's possible you have an AGP graphics card slot which is not compatible with PCI-E cards)
*Consumes minimal power (35w-58w in use), but it may be necessary to upgrade the power supply if you're currently using integrated graphics and your PC is name-brand (Dell, HP, Acer, etc.).
*Performance is roughly between the GeForce 9500 GT and Radeon 4670 (expect 15-45 fps in current-gen games @ 1280x1024 res with modest graphics settings) *[EXPIRED]*

----------


## Kludge

I haven't been deal-watching as I used to, but I just wanted to report that I've been successfully recharging standard alkaline batteries using a <$5 universal trickle battery-charger. I've gotten two near-full charges into two standard alkaline AA batteries so far (which I'll add are low-quality generic -- picked up packs of 16 for $1 ea.). Will report as I learn more.

inb4omigoduburnedmyhousedown

----------


## 2young2vote

Borderlands GOTY Edition is just $12, down from $30, at Direct2Drive.  Deal ends Monday, June 27.  http://www.direct2drive.com/2/9919/p...ition-Download

----------


## nayjevin

> I haven't been deal-watching as I used to, but I just wanted to report that I've been successfully recharging standard alkaline batteries using a <$5 universal trickle battery-charger. I've gotten two near-full charges into two standard alkaline AA batteries so far (which I'll add are low-quality generic -- picked up packs of 16 for $1 ea.). Will report as I learn more.
> 
> inb4omigoduburnedmyhousedown


this is relevant to my interests

----------


## Kludge

> this is relevant to my interests


Charge diminishes very significantly on 3rd charge. 20-40% faster time to discharge (to the point where it no longer adequately powers a "Wiimote") from when batteries were purchased. I suspect the batteries will effectively be at the end of their rechargeable life within two more charges. The batteries charge anywhere from 4-12h. I haven't done the math to figure out what would be optimal using the charger. The non-optimal time of charging may be significantly impacting how much charge the batteries can hold if being charged too long (and obviously skewing results if 4h is not long enough to optimally charge the batteries).

I also have been recharging a couple name-brand ultra-heavy-super-duper duty alkaline AAs. They seem to fare significantly better recharging than the generics. On their third charge, they last ~50% longer than the generics. Of course, they cost 16x more, too.

I'll get out the voltmeter eventually and try to compile a chart with some useful stats when I get around to it. The unknown variable of how long the batteries have been discharging @ "room temperature" between shipping and sitting on a store shelf will skew the stats, however. For all I know, the store may not be air conditioned and the batteries have sat in their storage for three years.

Batteries in the trickle charger produce no noticeable heat while charging, an arguably good tradeoff for them taking longer to charge.

----------


## Danke

To get the most life out of most batteries, never drain them very much.  So use them lightly and put them back on the recharger often.

----------


## Kludge

5 charges seems to be the limit for generic alkaline batteries. At that point, they have trouble powering the Wii remote even after a long charge. Because the remote requires a relatively high voltage (I'm guessing -- not sure), the batteries probably aren't too close to being fully drained when they no longer power the Wii remote.

When I get serious about this, I think I'll find alkaline, Li, Li-Ion, LiPo, NiCd, and NiMH (and any other type I can get my hands on) batteries with an mAh rating, figure out the optimal time to charge them, then try to get practical data about how the batteries deteriorate with each charge and compare to each other by testing voltage after a set period of time running in a device which draws a constant amount of power as well as how long the . Since the data is all numerical, it can be entered into an Excel chart with no trouble turning it into a comprehensive chart.

Anyone have ideas for a device which will draw a constant amount of power? Ideally, it will take only one AA battery and require no more than 1v to operate but can handle up to 4v.


Edit2: After hours of digging through the Internet, I was able to get a hold of the following battery types in AA format:
Alkaline
Li-Ion
LiFe
NiCd
Li-SOCl2
NiOOH
NiZn
ZnC
AgZn
ZnCl

So, 10 different types. Kind of surprised how many types are available for purchase. Only the AgZn batteries needed to be imported.

Edit: I have the popular NiMH batteries, too

----------


## Dreamofunity

I love how committed you are to certain things, Kludge. +rep.

----------


## TheViper

Figured 50% off would be tough to list so I'm going with ~30% off.*

Laptops:*
Laptop w/6GB RAM, 640GB HDD for $899 with free shipping (normally $1,199).
15.6"  HP Pavilion dv6z Quad Edition AMD A8-3530MX 2.6GHz Quad-core Laptop  w/6GB RAM, 640GB HDD & 1GB Radeon HD Dual Graphics for $699.99 with  free shipping (normally $999 - use 30% coupon code).
14" Lenovo Essential G470 "Sandy Bridge" Laptop [Core i3 $519 | Core i5 $549 | Core i5 + 8GB $699 | Core i5 + Blu-ray $799] (use respective coupon code).
14" Toshiba Satellite L740-BT4N22 Core i3-2310M 2.1GHz "Sandy Bridge" Laptop w/4GB RAM, 500GB HDD for $489 (normally $699).
13.3"  Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Core i3-2310M 2.1GHz "Sandy Bridge" Ultra-thin  Laptop w/4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, Gorilla glass screen, Backlit &  Spill-resistant keyboard for $1,079 with free shipping (normally $1,585 - use 10% coupon code).
*Desktops:*
23"  Gateway One ZX6900-01u Core i3-530 2.93GHz Dual-core All-in-one  Multi-touch PC w/4GB RAM, 640GB HDD & Blu-ray for $599.97 (normally $999 - use coupon code *DQS23929*).
Dell  Precision T3500 Intel Xeon W3505 2.53GHz Dual-core Workstation w/4GB  RAM, 320GB HDD & 256MB Quadro NVS 295 graphics for $1,057 with free  shipping (normally $1,557 - use coupon code *ZB?S2MVKTSLM2P*).
*Computing Hardware & Peripherals:*
Lenovo M220 mini speaker for $10.80 with free shipping (normally $29 - use coupon code).
Targus CB2650 Eternity Laptop Backpack for $14.40 with free shipping (normally $39).
24" Dell ST2420L 1080p LED-backlit HDMI LCD Monitor for $168.99 with free shipping (normally $259 - use 35% coupon code).
23" Dell ST2320L 1080p LED-backlit HDMI LCD Monitor for $149.49 with free shipping (normally $229 - use 35% coupon code).
23" Dell E2311H 1080p 5ms LED-backlit LCD Monitor for $160 with free shipping (normally $229 - use coupon code *QXZWP0P3BSB$M$*).
*Gaming:*
Fallout: New Vegas (Xbox 360, PS3) for $9.99 (normally $20).
Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty Collector's Edition [PC/Mac] for $49.99 (normally $125).
XBOX 360 Live 60GB Starter Pack [60GB Hard Drive, Headset, Live gold] for $39.99 (normally $79).
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Limited Edition (Xbox 360) for $29.99 (normally $59).
Brutal Legend (Xbox 360, PS3) for $4.99 (normally $19).
*Home Entertainment:*
55"  Samsung UN55D6000 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (2011 model) + Blu-ray Player +  Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter + $200 Gift card for $1,599.99 with free  shipping (normally $1,999).
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (Deluxe Edition) [Blu-ray] for $8.49 with free shipping (normally $16).
The Prisoner: The Complete Series [Blu-ray] (1968) for $25 with free shipping (normally $54).
Inglourious Basterds (2-Disc Special Edition) Blu-ray for $11.49 with free shipping (normally $17).
9 [Blu-ray] for $11.49 with free shipping (normally $18).
Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (Extended Version) [Blu-ray] for $10.49 with free shipping (normally $21).
The Last Starfighter 25th Anniversary Edition (Blu-ray) for $10 (normally $18).
*Phones & Tablets:*
8.9" T-Mobile G-Slate 4G Android 3.0 Tablet [$399 on contract | $599 unlocked].
BlackBerry  Torch Red Smartphone [w/ new 2-year AT&T contract) for $0 with free  shipping + $50 free accessories + Free Activation.
LG Revolution Android LTE Smartphone [w/new 2-year Verizon contract] + $25 Android Market Card for $74.99 with free shipping (normally $149 - use $25 coupon code).
Kyocera Echo Dual-Touchscreen Smartphone [w/new 2-year Sprint contract] + Free 4GB SD Card for $0 with free shipping (normally $199 - use coupon code).
*Personal Portables and Cameras:*
Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote for $129 with free shipping (normally $179 - use coupon code *SLICKONE*).
5" TomTom XL 550M Widescreen Portable GPS Navigator (Lifetime Maps Edition) for $98 with free shipping (normally $189).
*Hosting & Domains:*
1&1 Hosting: First year Web Hosting for $0 + 2 Free Domains (requires 2-year term).
*Apps*
    iOS
DocScanner 5.0 with OCR for $0 (normally $4.99).
Puzzle Escape for $0 (normally $1.99).
Super KO Boxing 2 for $0 (normally $0.99).
PC Monitor for $0.99 (normally $4.99).
Notes Plus! App for $1.99 (normally $5.99).
    Android
Pocket Yoga for $0 (normally $2.99).
*Cool Stuff & Freebies:*
Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment Sample (at Sephora inside JCPenney) for $0.
Ironman Perform Sports Drink (at GNC) for $0.
Second Mango Pineapple Smoothie (at McDonalds) for $0.
The End Records 2011 Summer Sampler download for $0.
Lettuce Wraps (at P.F. Chang's) for $0.

----------


## angelatc

Yeah, I don't even look at anything that's less than 50% off.  And I would chop my hand off before I bought another Dell.  

Kludge, have you seen  Have You Seen Listia?
Per the LA Times, Listia is like EBay, except everything is free (almost) - they do a good job at explaining how it works.

The site, of course, is here: https://www.listia.com/

It's almost a barter system, using "credits" as an alternative currency. I think it certainly has the potential to develop into a hot fad, as well as attract a lot of unwelcome attention from the IRS, if not the Treasury.

----------


## TheViper

I'll never buy a brand computer again.  I build my own now.  Have to admit I felt a bit dirty adding the Dell deals to the list but some people still like them (gluttony for torture perhaps?)

----------


## TheViper

Zoom
17.3"  Dell XPS 17 (L701x) Core i5-480M 2.66GHz Dual-core Laptop w/4GB RAM,  500GB 7200RPM HDD & 1GB GeForce GT435M for $699.99 with free  shipping (normally $949.99).
Zoom
Two (2) Dell UltraSharp U2211H 1080p IPS-panel LCD Monitor + Array Table Stand Bundle for $579.99 with free shipping (normally $788).
Zoom
Sid Meier's Civilization V [PC Download] for $19.95 (normally $49).
Zoom
13.3"  Dell Vostro 3350 Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz "Sandy Bridge" Laptop w/4GB RAM,  320GB HDD, Radeon HD 7450M graphics, Fingerprint Reader & Backlit  Keyboard for $679 with free shipping (normally $929 - use $100 coupon code).


*Laptops:*
17.3"  Dell XPS 17 (L701x) Core i5-480M 2.66GHz Dual-core Laptop w/4GB RAM,  500GB 7200RPM HDD & 1GB GeForce GT435M for $699.99 with free  shipping (normally $949.99).  17.3"  Dell XPS 17 (L702x) 3D Core i7-2630QM 2GHz Quad-core "Sandy Bridge"  Laptop w/6GB RAM, 750GB HDD, 1080p LCD & Blu-ray Burner for  $1,149.99 with free shipping (normally $1,729 - use coupon code *7WR1C2?HTTQQ11*).
15.6"  Dell Vostro 3550 Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz "Sandy Bridge" Dual-core Laptop  w/4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Backlit Keyboard & Fingerprint Reader for $599  with free shipping (normally $899 - use coupon code *R975$?FPRF?31X*).
14" Toshiba Satellite L740-BT4N22 Core i3-2310M 2.1GHz "Sandy Bridge" Laptop w/4GB RAM, 500GB HDD for $489 (normally $699).


*Desktops:*
20"  HP TouchSmart 310 2.6GHz Quad-core AMD All-in-one Multi-touch PC w/4GB  RAM, 750GB HDD, TV Tuner for $659.99 with free shipping (normally $1009.99 - use $150 coupon code).


*Computing Hardware & Peripherals:*
Logitech K350 Wireless Keyboard with Unifying Receiver for $32.99 with free shipping (normally $59 - use coupon code *logi_k350_7611*).
20" Dell IN2030M 1600 x 900 LED-backlit LCD Monitor for $109.99 with free shipping (normally $159).


*Gaming:*
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Limited Edition (Xbox 360) for $29.99 (normally $49).
Fallout 3: Game of The Year Edition [PC Download] for $9.85 (normally $29).
Sid Meier's Civilization V [PC Download] for $19.95 (normally $49).


*Home Entertainment:*
THX 1138 (The George Lucas Director's Cut) [Blu-ray] for $10 with free shipping (normally $16).


*Phones & Tablets:*
Samsung Fascinate Galaxy S 4G Smart Phone [w/new 2-year T-Mobile contract] for $44.99 with free shipping (normally $99 - use 10% coupon code).
DROID  X2 Dual-Core Smartphone by Motorola [w/new 2-year Verizon contract] +  $25 Android Market Card for $89.99 with free shipping (normally $149 - use 10% coupon code).

*Hosting & Domains:*
20% off Dotster Web Hosting.
1&1 Hosting: First year Web Hosting + 2 Domain Registrations for $0 (requires 2-year term).

*Apps*
  iOS
Stax PRO for $0 (normally $0.99).
Shining Force for $0.99 (normally $2.99).
Geometry Wars: Touch for $0.99 (normally $3.99).
Data Hunter for $0.99 (normally $1.99).
  Android
Convertr for $0 (normally $0.99).

*Cool Stuff & Freebies:*
250 full-color Business cards with Glossy Finish for $0.
Arby's: Value Menu Item (with any purchase) for $0.
Kids meal (at Chili's Restaurant) for $0.
6oz. La Yogurt Cup (at QuickChek) for $0.

----------


## Kludge

> Yeah, I don't even look at anything that's less than 50% off.  And I would chop my hand off before I bought another Dell.  
> 
> Kludge, have you seen  Have You Seen Listia?
> Per the LA Times, Listia is like EBay, except everything is free (almost) - they do a good job at explaining how it works.
> 
> The site, of course, is here: https://www.listia.com/
> 
> It's almost a barter system, using "credits" as an alternative currency. I think it certainly has the potential to develop into a hot fad, as well as attract a lot of unwelcome attention from the IRS, if not the Treasury.


Interesting. I'm concerned about the potential for abuse by giving away a rather large # of credits simply for signing up and listing an auction - but I guess having an insecure highly-inflatable currency is what makes it "free" and may help them when the IRS agents start sending letters. Selling 10 credits @ $1 will kill them, though. That's officially setting a fair market value right there, clear as day. Every unreported (to the IRS) Listia transaction is probably criminal -- Bartering is taxable, and by having an official company running it, the USG knows who's running it, where their servers are, and they'll probably end of seizing them for the data.

If Listia is not tracking all transactions by fair market value and reporting members' transactions to the USG (required by law for "Barter Exchanges," which I suspect [not sure] applies to Listia even though their fees are irregular), they're probably committing a crime. -And if they are reporting transactions to the gov't, they'd better be telling their members the gov't knows about their transactions and the customers are required to report barter sales for income tax - $1 USD per 10 credits, likely.



-- Still need an idea of a device which will draw a constant (and known) amount of power from a single AA battery and operate from 1v to 4v if anyone has any ideas.

----------


## Kludge

> Anyone have ideas for a device which will draw a constant amount of power? Ideally, it will take only one AA battery and require no more than 1v to operate but can handle up to 4v.


Anyone have an idea on this? I honestly can't come up with anything and the batteries are starting to arrive at my door. Statistics will be worthless if I can't depend on a device to reliably draw a constant amount of power.

----------


## nayjevin

> Anyone have an idea on this? I honestly can't come up with anything and the batteries are starting to arrive at my door. Statistics will be worthless if I can't depend on a device to reliably draw a constant amount of power.


A flashlight?  Guitar tuner?  Walkman?  Dunno....

----------


## Kludge

> A flashlight?  Guitar tuner?  Walkman?  Dunno....


Guitar tuner may work. I need it to draw a constant amount of power, so if it's running while not drawing full power (as a flashlight def. would [it dims], and Walkman may [play sound quieter?]), it won't give me any useful data. It needs to shut itself off when it isn't getting a high-enough voltage from the batteries. Probably wouldn't be hard to find a guitar tuner needing only one battery, too, though finding one which operates from 1v to 4v would probably be something I'd have to contact manufacturers for info on, as well as power draw. I'd guess it probably draws more power when it hears a loud-enough sound, too, which would mess things up.

Isn't there some type of voltage regulator or something where I can have wires carrying electrical current shut off when voltage isn't @ x volts? That way, I could hook it up to many more different types of consumer electronics without worrying about power draw being lowered due to low voltage. Like the opposite of a fuse? It has to exist, all sorts of electronics shut off after batteries are drained to a certain point. Anyone?

----------


## Krugerrand

> Guitar tuner may work. I need it to draw a constant amount of power, so if it's running while not drawing full power (as a flashlight def. would [it dims], and Walkman may [play sound quieter?]), it won't give me any useful data. It needs to shut itself off when it isn't getting a high-enough voltage from the batteries. Probably wouldn't be hard to find a guitar tuner needing only one battery, too, though finding one which operates from 1v to 4v would probably be something I'd have to contact manufacturers for info on, as well as power draw. I'd guess it probably draws more power when it hears a loud-enough sound, too, which would mess things up.
> 
> Isn't there some type of voltage regulator or something where I can have wires carrying electrical current shut off when voltage isn't @ x volts? That way, I could hook it up to many more different types of consumer electronics without worrying about power draw being lowered due to low voltage. Anyone?


This site has tons of stuff (including all of the above mentioned)
http://s.dealextreme.com/search/aaa

I wouldn't recommend purchasing from them for this project.  Their turnaround time is extremely SLOW and their quality is suspect.  However, if you poke around at their products, it can give you some good ideas.

EDIT - updated link to show search of 'AAA'  then it's broken down by category.

----------


## Krugerrand

Many of the more advanced things that do not dim, etc as they lose power will have auto shut off features.  Something like a weather station may be a good find:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/digital...e-sensor-15553


They have to always stay on ... and constant transmissions will help eat up the battery.

----------


## Kludge

> This site has tons of stuff (including all of the above mentioned)
> http://s.dealextreme.com/search/aaa
> 
> I wouldn't recommend purchasing from them for this project.  Their turnaround time is extremely SLOW and their quality is suspect.  However, if you poke around at their products, it can give you some good ideas.
> 
> EDIT - updated link to show search of 'AAA'  then it's broken down by category.


Santa Claus vibrator.

----------


## Kludge

> Many of the more advanced things that do not dim, etc as they lose power will have auto shut off features.  Something like a weather station may be a good find:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/digital...e-sensor-15553
> 
> They have to always stay on ... and constant transmissions will help eat up the battery.


Something like that'd probably work well.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Santa Claus vibrator.


Try a different category.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Something like that'd probably work well.


My digital camera has a slideshow mode that I don't think ever shuts off.

----------


## Kludge

NiMH batteries get the highest life cycle when fully discharged. They sell devices called battery reconditioners which intentionally drain batteries. Maybe I can find something like that which would suit my needs.

----------


## Kludge

What about this set-up?

Bare AA battery, pos/neg terminals connected by resistor so it short-circuits with voltmeter on resistor wires. That would give me the working voltage so I could enter it into a spreadsheet, then work out a formula to determine the power drain based on voltage at the time. Maybe I could get some type of fancy voltmeter which logs voltage readings every x seconds so I don't need to be hovering over it all the time.

Though, that'd mean all the energy would be converted to heat... However, I could keep the batteries in an explosive-resistant pouch I have on me doing it that way, and the whole idea of recharging primary batteries is pretty unsafe to begin with. A Zinc Chloride battery exploded this morning.

----------


## Dreamofunity

> an explosive-resistant pouch I have on me


You, Sir, are awesome.

----------


## dannno

Gun shirts, short time only. $11.99, 60% off retail.

Edit: Deal is over, but there is always some surf or skate or snowboard type gear at more than 50% off

http://www.whiskeymilitia.com

More colors at link:

----------


## JacobG18

http://www.direct2drive.com/ has shooter games 60% off this weekend.

----------


## Danke

http://www.ohcheri.com/sh25065-leopa...et-p-2662.html



SH25065 Leopard and Ostrich Feather Lingerie

$24.95 $16.99
SH25065 Leopard and Ostrich Feather Lingerie

Shirley of Hollywood lingerie.  Stretch mesh red leopard print crop top and matching lingerie skirt with dramatic ostrich feathers and satin ribbon accents.  

More Clearance styles

Check out the Deal of the Day!

Don't forget to post pics, Kludge.

----------


## angelatc

> http://www.ohcheri.com/sh25065-leopa...et-p-2662.html
> 
> 
> 
> SH25065 Leopard and Ostrich Feather Lingerie
> 
> $24.95 $16.99
> SH25065 Leopard and Ostrich Feather Lingerie
> 
> ...


Stay away from that "Dry Clean Only" stuff, I'm telling ya.

----------


## youngbuck

> Amazon has this Gillette Fusion ProGlide Manual Razor for $4.20  when you click the "Clip This Coupon" link on the item page.  Shipping  is free.  
> Note, you must be logged in to your account to see this coupon.


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...l/-/B003KWO3UI

----------


## JacobG18

Good sites to keep up video game deals

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/

http://wastedonsteam.com/usd/recent_sales

----------


## youngbuck

Garmin Nuvi 1490T Auto GPS - 5" Touch Screen Display Refurbished - $99.99

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...658&CatId=4076

----------


## JacobG18

elder scrols 5 48$ pre-order on newegg with promo code + free shipping for next 27 hours

pc EMCKBJH96
ps3 EMCKBJH97
xbox EMCKBJH98

http://www.newegg.com/emailpromo/?cm...List_email.png

----------


## Dreamofunity

Your Choice: Sylvania Netbook PC with 7" Screen & WiFi or Sylvania Tablet PC with 7" Screen, Wifi & More!
Price: $69.99 
Time: ~13 hours left
http://1saleaday.com/

----------


## Kludge

Anyone who was interested in recharging alkaline batteries... Using a trickle charger, I still haven't run into a single problem using C, AAA, AA, and D sizes from generic & non-generic bands. They all are usable up to about 5 re-charges. After, they're still usable, but energy stored is probably too low to be practical in most applications. I've not yet experienced any problems with the batteries heating excessively, leaks, or any other problems. They must make them differently now than years before, or prior, people didn't use trickle chargers... dunno. Pretty pleasantly surprised (and a bit puzzled I never hear about this, and why "special" chargers specifically made for primary alkaline batteries exist).

However, I tried charging a ZnCl battery a few weeks ago (ZnC & ZnCl are usually the $#@!ty batteries included with electronics). It exploded lots of unpleasant substances onto the floor & wall.

I'm still working on collecting battery types (have 6-8 out of 11 now, I believe). Now just waiting on an RMA on a DC wattmeter to begin in-depth tests.  Have a powerpoint presentation being worked on going over the pros & cons of different battery types I'd like to eventually convert into an interactive infographic if I get the time.

----------


## Kludge

Great deal for someone just looking for "a computer." Refurb. productivity PCs. 2.8ghz P4 CPU, 256mb RAM. Comes with XP & CD drive (note no DVD drive). Great for web-browsing & basic productivity function. Very small case. $59.99 + $4.99 shipping (use code SHIP499 @ checkout -- should be good until noon today)

http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.a...24&C=220&S=982

Expires when out of stock.

----------


## youngbuck

Coupon Code: EMCKBHD22           
2TB Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 SATA 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
        Newegg has this Hitachi Deskstar 2TB SATA hard drive for $59.99 after coupon code and this  $10 mail-in rebate.  That's a $5 price drop since our last mention.  This drive features  32MB cache and comes with a 5 year  warranty. This same model sells for  $69.99 at TigerDirect. Shipping is free.

----------


## Kludge

> Anyone who was interested in recharging alkaline batteries... Using a trickle charger, I still haven't run into a single problem using C, AAA, AA, and D sizes from generic & non-generic bands. They all are usable up to about 5 re-charges. After, they're still usable, but energy stored is probably too low to be practical in most applications. I've not yet experienced any problems with the batteries heating excessively, leaks, or any other problems. They must make them differently now than years before, or prior, people didn't use trickle chargers... dunno. Pretty pleasantly surprised (and a bit puzzled I never hear about this, and why "special" chargers specifically made for primary alkaline batteries exist).
> 
> However, I tried charging a ZnCl battery a few weeks ago (ZnC & ZnCl are usually the $#@!ty batteries included with electronics). It exploded lots of unpleasant substances onto the floor & wall.
> 
> I'm still working on collecting battery types (have 6-8 out of 11 now, I believe). Now just waiting on an RMA on a DC wattmeter to begin in-depth tests.  Have a powerpoint presentation being worked on going over the pros & cons of different battery types I'd like to eventually convert into an interactive infographic if I get the time.


Thanks to Tenergy Corp. for replacing my meter with a bit of prodding. I'm stripping adapters of their wires and have the electrical tape out. Will begin testing within the hour, starting with Lithium-Iron. I did get the majority of the battery types I wanted, but there were quite a few merchants who failed to deliver. Of the types I do have, I should be posting results within a month or so.

----------


## torchbearer

portal on steam was nice give away.

----------


## Kludge

It's Museum Day. Free admission to a great many museums. Time for a field trip?

Find a participating museum @ http://www.smithsonianmag.com/museumday/

----------


## Kludge

8gb Sansa Clip mp3 player $54 + free shipping @ http://www.buy.com/prod/sandisk-8gb-sansa-clip-mp3-player-black/211933821.html

Alternately, you can get an 8gb Coby mp3/video player (dunno why you'd want to play video on such a tiny screen, though) for $30.29 with free Prime shipping. http://www.amazon.com/Coby-Video-Player-Memory-MP620-8GBLK/dp/B0035PBHX6

Both do radio, but Sansa has a MicroSDHC slot to increase size if you so choose. Perhaps more importantly, Rockbox currently supports the Sansa. I bought the Coby to replace a failing iPod video around the beginning of the year and've been quite pleased by it. Without encouragement to upload my entire music library onto the device simply because I can, browsing seems much more zippy, though lack of Rockbox support is disappointing.

----------


## Kludge

I'm just saying you can receive free Obama bumper-stickers at websites such as
http://www.democracyforamerica.com/activities/113
and
http://my.barackobama.com/page/s/bumper-sticker-mobile-signon-main?source=HQB

Nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## youngbuck

Voltec 400-Watt Power Inverter

$12.99 + $5.00 Shipping

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Just ordered this from Tiger Direct. After the mail in rebate it only cost the price of shipping. Ends 11/07/2011

Being an "Inner Circle" member there, I get free ups 3 day shipping.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=A350-1932
ATADC 3G-5013 Rachet and Socket Set - 52 Pieces

List Price: 	$49.99 
Instant Savings: 	-  $35.00 
Price: 	$14.99  	
Less Rebate: 	-  $15.00  	

Final Price: 	  FREE*

----------


## Kludge

Black Friday Reminder. I probably won't be posting, but I'm sure others'd appreciate you sharing what you find.

----------


## Kludge

"Cyber Monday" Only

64gB SSD, Kingston V100 -- $35 after MIR & $.01 eBay coupon

Rebate limit of 10 per household. http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3625884&utm_source=feedburner&utm  _medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SlickdealsnetHT+  %28SlickDeals.net+Hot+Topics%29


Alternately... I only just realized you can use RAMdisk on a non-linux system. http://memory.dataram.com/products-a...ftware/ramdisk -- It's essentially just mapping your RAM as a hard drive. You can install things on it, uninstall things, work on projects which require a lot of hard drive usage.... all way faster than any SSD, around the same price, but with a much lower initial investment. The huge drawback being that RAM req's electricity to maintain its data. Turn the power off, and the RAM resets. You also need to take into account how much RAM you need, and how much you can turn into a RAMdisk.

----------


## Krugerrand

For those who like cheap trinkets from China:
Oriental Trading Company is offering free shipping on any order. They usually have a high min. order for free shipping.

Today is the last day. Code: FREEFW34

http://www.orientaltrading.com/

----------


## kylejack

> Just ordered this from Tiger Direct. After the mail in rebate it only cost the price of shipping. Ends 11/07/2011
> 
> Being an "Inner Circle" member there, I get free ups 3 day shipping.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=A350-1932
> ATADC 3G-5013 Rachet and Socket Set - 52 Pieces
> 
> List Price: 	$49.99 
> Instant Savings: 	-  $35.00 
> ...


Free after rebate is very nice, but good gawd, it's now $4.97 outright.

----------

